
Desktop App Written in Rust, Neon and Electron - fstephany
https://medium.com/@chyyran/introducing-seiri-a-music-manager-for-lots-of-music-990b464b3387
======
Cu3PO42
> As for macOS support, I don’t own a Mac, so I can’t build anything for
> macOS. If you’re a macOS user and want to use seiri, and are familiar with
> macOS development, let me know if you’re interested in being a macOS
> maintainer.

This is only partially correct. The Electron part should be quite trivial,
since it downloads pre-built binaries anyway (and the packaging process works
on any platform).

The somewhat tricky part is getting the Rust code to cross compile since you
need a macOS SDK. [1] shows how to make it work, though. You can't sign apps
that way, which means the user has to go through an extra menu to open it the
first time, I don't consider this a problem though.

Alternatively you could always use Travis CI and run your build script in a
Mac VM (this is free for public projects).

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/6rxoty/tutorial_cross...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/6rxoty/tutorial_cross_compiling_from_linux_for_osx/)

------
sli
> ... and foobar2000 on my computer.

> I of course could have done this myself, but it was a pain in the ass, and
> the 5 minutes it took for iTunes to finish its job and close it was almost
> worth it.

I hate to sound contrarian, but the author really needed to leverage
foobar2000 better, because it can do all of that with the masstagger extension
and its very simple macro language. Granted, that extension hasn't been
included by default for a while, but it's highly popular for good reason, and
the macro language is simple enough that it should be a cakewalk for any
developer (if not the average person).

Unless you actually require something that iTunes provides, foobar2000 +
masstagger is a far more useful and efficient way to organize your music
library.

~~~
ec46fsvyewv7eyv
foobar2000 does not run on my OS.

------
Temjin
...does this person not realize that seiri means menstruation in Japanese?

~~~
Nadya
Given it's about organization, the word 整理 makes more sense than 生理. Both are
read "seiri" but context makes it obvious that it isn't 生理. The definition of
the word is included in the article and the logo of the application.

Reading the article: I don't think this will replace beets.io for library
management, personally.

~~~
Temjin
Yes, I read the article and understand the author is using a homophone. It's
still funny.

I guess one can laugh at Moby Dick and Uranus and still take them seriously
when you really want to.

